# Engine additives



## Fable (Sep 27, 2011)

Im closing in on the time where i need to do my oil change. but i would like to know if their are any suggested additives to help, i guess clean out my engine. what products would help desludge the engine alittle bit(1.8t AWW engine code) i am also useing 5W-40 mobil 1 synthetic oil.
Please let me know on possible products that you have used/ or have heard of people using, to help my situation. 
Thank you


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

1. in general, it's not needed.

2. The sludging 1.8T's were only on the longitudinal mounted 1.8T's, not transverse on your MKIV.

But, if you really insist:
http://auto-rx.com/

It's better to use, say Castrol Edge (Syntec) 5w40 during the Auto-RX treatment than tha Mobil 1, as the Castrol is a Group III basestock oil.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

What makes you think you need an oil additive for sludge?


----------



## Fable (Sep 27, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> 1. in general, it's not needed.
> 
> 2. The sludging 1.8T's were only on the longitudinal mounted 1.8T's, not transverse on your MKIV.
> 
> ...


thank you for the information and the suggestions :thumbup:


----------



## Fable (Sep 27, 2011)

biggs88 said:


> What makes you think you need an oil additive for sludge?


my jetta is high mileage at about 166k and was looking to see if their was anything that i should add


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Fable said:


> my jetta is high mileage at about 166k and was looking to see if their was anything that i should add


Quality oil and the right change interval is really all you should need. 

If there is a known issue with sludge, some aftermarket additives may help. Marvel Mystery Oil has a a soild following on the interwebs. 

But, unless you know for a fact you have built up sludge, I would just keep up the regular oil changes and all should be good.


----------



## Fable (Sep 27, 2011)

biggs88 said:


> Quality oil and the right change interval is really all you should need.
> 
> If there is a known issue with sludge, some aftermarket additives may help. Marvel Mystery Oil has a a soild following on the interwebs.
> 
> But, unless you know for a fact you have built up sludge, I would just keep up the regular oil changes and all should be good.


alright thanks. i picked up the car with close to 163k so im doing the first oil change right around 5000 miles. and as i have the car i will change the oil every 5k


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> It's better to use, say Castrol Edge (Syntec) 5w40 during the Auto-RX treatment than tha Mobil 1, as the Castrol is a Group III basestock oil.


This is interesting, I change my oil every 5 k miles with Mobil 1 5w30 and add Lucas synthetic oil stabilizer, why? Because racecar? All jokes aside what makes the Castrol edge Syntec better then Mobil? Put me up to speed about Group III basestock oil :thumbup: And how would you be able to determine if there was any oil sludge? Had my valve cover gasket changed along with sparkplug tube seals, mechanic didn't mention any sludge present, if there WAS sludge (hypothetically speaking) how would we go about determining if its present?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

RoTTirocket said:


> This is interesting, I change my oil every 5 k miles with Mobil 1 5w30 and add Lucas synthetic oil stabilizer, why? Because racecar? All jokes aside what makes the Castrol edge Syntec better then Mobil? Put me up to speed about Group III basestock oil :thumbup: And how would you be able to determine if there was any oil sludge? Had my valve cover gasket changed along with sparkplug tube seals, mechanic didn't mention any sludge present, if there WAS sludge (hypothetically speaking) how would we go about determining if its present?


Go to the auto-rx website and read the usage instructions. It specifically says to use a conventional or group III oil.

Regards to your engine:
Why take a perfectly good oil, then add the Lucas additive? You're actually ruining a perfect good oil, as the Lucas additive, when mixed with oil, will change the properties of the oil and cause it to aerate. It looks fine in their demo plastic gear box, when it's 100% Lucas Oil stabilizer


----------

